# iPod Touch fonctionne tout seul (problème tactile)



## ArnaudF (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,


J'ai un iPod Touch 3G qui s'est pris un petit peu d'eau dans un sac (il était protégé par du tissu). Il s'allumait tout seul et pas moyen de l'éteindre définitivement, le tactile ne fonctionnait que sur certaines parties de l'écran. Ce n'est que quelques heures plus tard que je n'ai pu le faire sècher. J'ai utilisé d'abord un sèche cheveux puis j'ai préféré ensuite la méthode de la boîte hermétique avec du riz.

Après 4 jours, la partie tactile de l'iPod ne fonctionne toujours pas bien... Les applis se lancent toutes seules, difficile de le déverrouiller ou de l'éteindre. Si je lance la calculette, il fait des calculs tout seul mais n'utilise que certaines zones de l'écran. Il prend aussi des sceenshots. Je l'ai restauré mais rien n'y fait.

Le reste semble pourtant fonctionner, le LCD est nickel, wifi ok, haut-parleur ok... 
Même la pastille de capteur d'humidité dans le fond du jack est restée blanche pour montrer comme il n'a pas eu beaucoup d'eau!

Je sais que certains s'en sortent alors qu'ils ont été dans une piscine avec mais là je me demande si ça peut s'améliorer? 
J'aurais voulu aussi savoir si changer la partie tactile de l'iPod pourrait régler le problème.

Merci pour vos idées et conseils!

Arnaud.


----------

